# Value on a 1989 325IX



## SteveB_GA (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a 1989 325ix 5 speed all wheel drive coupe with 145K miles, No rust, perfect interior, new brakes, rotors, bilstein shocks, and just rebuilt the front axles.
I was wondering what the car is worth as I am thinking of selling.

Steve


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Try the 3-series, E30 section...


----------



## williamtii (Jan 19, 2012)

$5500?


----------

